# Per Ncd si può sparare ai ladri solo se in casa ci sono bambini



## perplesso (11 Marzo 2016)

*Per Ncd si può sparare ai ladri solo se in casa ci sono bambini*

[h=2]Il  ministro della Famiglia: "Va introdotta la 'minorata difesa' dovuta  alla presenza in casa dei bambini". Niente legittima difesa se in casa  c'è solo la moglie?



[/h]                                                          	            Sergio Rame      - Ven, 11/03/2016 - 10:32                 







                                             "Io  non voglio mica il Far West. Non ho neanche il porto d’armi. E per  nulla al mondo diventerei un guerrafondaio, al massimo posso agitare  l’ombrello contro chi mi attacca...". 









Il ministro della Famiglia e per gli Affari regionali, *Enrico Costa* (Ncd), è convinto che bisogna estendere la *legittima difesa*. Ma solo se in casa ci sono in casa i bambini. Se, invece, c'è solo la moglie - lascia intendere l'uomo di *Angelino Alfano*  - allora non ci si può difendere. Se poi ci si trova in casa da soli,  allora mettere mano alla pistola non è nemmeno contemplato.
Secondo i dati della Criminalpol, i furti in appartamento diminuiscono, ma aumentano le *rapine* in casa ai danni delle famiglie. "Sono un papà - dice in un'intervista al _Corriere della Sera_  - e capisco bene come in questi anni la percezione del pericolo sia  cambiata per un capo famiglia che, suo malgrado, si trovi in stato di  forte emotività a dover difendere i propri cari da un’aggressione, in  casa". Per questo invita a migliorare la legge in discussione  alla Camera circoscrivendo le condizioni soggettive in cui va  riconosciuta la legitima difesa. "Tra queste - dice - c’è la 'minorata difesa' dovuta alla presenza in casa dei *bambini*".  La Lega Nord, invece, sta combattendo per far passare la presunzione  assoluta di legittima difesa se l’aggressione è in casa. Ma per Ncd sono  solo "derive demagogiche che teorizzano di poter sparare anche a chi scavalca il muro di un giardino".
Per Costa il _discrimen_  è la presenza dei figli. Stop. Solo in questo caso si può sparare. Per  difendere gli altri famigliari o se stesso, no. I figli,  nell'immaginario dell'esponente di Ncd, valgono più della *moglie*.

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/polit...dri-solo-se-casa-ci-sono-bambini-1234687.html


----------



## disincantata (11 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> *Il  ministro della Famiglia: "Va introdotta la 'minorata difesa' dovuta  alla presenza in casa dei bambini". Niente legittima difesa se in casa  c'è solo la moglie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per un attimo ho pensato al contrario, che per non spaventare i bambini non e' il caso di sparare ai ladri. 

ASSURDO comunque.  Se fosse in pericolo la vita delle mie figlie, ultramaggiorenni, potendo sparare lo farei.


----------



## MariLea (11 Marzo 2016)

parla "l'uomo di *Angelino Alfano*"...
possiamo sparare sulla croce rossa?
ma che to dico a fa'!


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2016)

Estratto dall' articolo 52 codice penale:

_....Non è perseguibile chi ha commesso il fatto ( essersi difeso ) essendovi stato costretto dalla necessità di difendere un diritto proprio o altrui contro il pericolo di una offesa ingiusta.....

nel caso della violazione di domicilio ..... chi usa un'arma legittimamente detenuta o altro mezzo idoneo a difendere:
- la propria o la altrui incolumità ovvero
-I beni propri o altrui, quando non vi è desistenza e vi è pericolo d' aggressione._

Questa norma, al di là delle strumentalizzazioni politiche dice molte cose sensate:
-Che è un diritto difendersi spinti dalla necessità di difendere le persone (senza distinzioni idiote come il politico di cui sopra) ed include persino le proprietà.(Con l'ovvio discrimine di proporzionalità).
-Che è legittimo detenere un'arma (...legittimamente detenuta....) alla faccia di qui di politici che pensano che le armi debbano essere una prerogativa delle forze dell' ordine.
Dal momento che la legittima difesa è per l'ordinamento una sorta di autotutela consentita nei casi in cui insorga un pericolo imminente per se o per altri da cui è necessario difendersi e non ci sia la possibilità di rivolgersi all'autorità pubblica per ragioni di tempo e di luogo.
Io per esempio preferisco difendermi armi in pugno piuttosto che venire "macellato" con tutta la mia famiglia, come già successo ad altri proprio vicino dove abito.
Io non critico chi non vuole detenere armi, ci mancherebbe, bensì chi mi vorrebbe imporre di non averne.


----------

